

StackRocket launches beta to help developers build virtualized dev environments - keven
https://www.stackrocket.com/

======
thejash
Yay! I've had this pain for years now, I'm glad someone is finally addressing
it. You need a lot more features (the most important being a decent IDE or
editor integration with either emacs or something) before I'll use it, but,
I'll definitely keep an eye on the project.

~~~
sayhello
Thanks for the comments. What kind of IDE integration are you thinking about?

The editing portion is easily handled: since your code lives locally, you
could be using any editor or IDE of your choosing.

Were you thinking about automated app restarts? What else?

------
throwaway123213
How is it different from <http://vagrantup.com/> \-- Seems to have more
features/support for chef/puppet?

~~~
sayhello
It is similar to vagrant, but stackrocket adds more features, such as a hosted
component as well as supported software stacks.

------
keven
Howdy HN users, right now we have Rails, Django and PHP stacks available.
We'll be adding more stacks in coming weeks.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
It wasn't clear to me from the video, are those stacks preset or can I specify
Rails 2.8, MySQL 5.2, and so on?

~~~
keven
Right now stacks are set based on preference, compatibility to cloud
providers, etc

------
goo
I don't see any information about how to run these stacks locally -- are they
something I can run using virtualbox?

~~~
keven
Yes, once you installed virtualbox and our command line tool, stkr, a virtual
machine will be downloaded automatically and a stack of your choice will be
set up locally.

Visit getting started page <https://www.stackrocket.com/docs/getting_started>
or ping me if you have more questions.

~~~
goo
Ahh, thanks you!

------
siculars
Which Clouds/Providers can you push a "stack" to? If I am using the correct
terminology...

~~~
sayhello
For now: heroku and dotcloud

~~~
veb
what about PHP Frog for the php/mysql stack?

------
Hominem
Signed up then got to the getting started and saw it requires MacOS. Doh. Oh
well.

~~~
sayhello
We are starting out with MacOS X only, but will add more hosts later. What are
you running?

~~~
fionabunny
I switch between Mac & PC... having both would be sweet.

------
PStamatiou
Someone's squatting on our name (picplum) -- any way to relinquish?

~~~
keven
Looks to me that the name is not taken. Do you want to try again and ping me
if you have any problems?

~~~
PStamatiou
working now, thanks

------
pilom
Any particular reason for Ubuntu 10.04 vs any other os?

~~~
sayhello
We needed a distro to start. It was due to familiarity, but it could be any
other distro

------
tsmith
Looks awesome, guys! Congratulations on the launch!

~~~
sayhello
Thank you!

